# Super Grumpy Hedgehog



## Mandyy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm totally new to all of this, but I'm getting to be pretty discouraged and thought I'd give it a shot.

I got my hedgehog, Harley, about a month ago and I've held her pretty much everyday since. No matter how much I handle her, she just seems to get more mean. I'm pretty sure I haven't done anything wrong. Some days she comes out and walks around, but she's usually trying to burrow or just get away from me and back into her cage. Can I make her friendlier? If I can, how? 

She doesn't seem to be quilling yet, and her skin isn't dry at all. As far as I know, she's perfectly healthy. 

I'll try anything at this point. I really want her to not be so scared all of the time. She doesn't really come out of her igloo much except at night, which I know is normal. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

Sometimes this is more about *timing* than having a truly grumpy hedgie. If I take out Webster in the evenings (after he's come out and run on his wheel a bit and eaten) his behavior is COMPLETELY different than if I try to wake him up during the day. During the day he's a HUGE grump, all he does is huff and hiss, and often stays in a tight fully quilled ball, but in the evenings, once he's woken up on his terms, he's a much friendlier and much more curious hedgie - he's happy to climb all over me and explore, but more importantly he's much more relaxed and doesn't put his quills up as much (he does still try to ball up sometimes when I pick him up, but quickly relaxes in my hands or lap, which he won't do during the day, he'll just stay balled up and fully quilled out, with nonstop hissing and huffing).

Some seem to be okay with daytime interactions, others not so much. They are nocturnal animals after all, so being awake during the day is just something that some of them won't adapt to. My hedgie is quite happy to sleep ALL DAY, and he'd much prefer not to be bothered at all. Sometimes just cleaning his wheel in the mornings, he'll huff at me from a completely different level of his cage if I make too much noise... it's his way of saying "I'm trying to sleep, go away" 

All that said, some hedgies are just friendlier than others - they all have their own personalities. Webster isn't much of a cuddler... if he's awake and not grumpy he'd rather be exploring. I've only gotten him to sleep on me once in the 4 months we've had him.


----------



## Mandyy (Oct 8, 2013)

You're right, I think it could be the timing. I took her out this evening and she seemed better. She at least let my move her around and pet her. She just seems to want to sleep ALL the time  
She doesn't mind sleeping on me, she just hates to be move or touched which makes it a little hard. Do you have any advice on clipping nails? I've tried but every time is a complete failure. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

I've found nail clipping is easier done in the bath or "on the go"... if he's running around I can just grab a foot and pull up a bit, which immobilizes the limb and he usually won't ball up, he'll just try to get away from me.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Mandyy said:


> Do you have any advice on clipping nails? I've tried but every time is a complete failure.


I like to put Wonton with her back on my belly (with me sitting on the couch), and get a good grip of her tiny foot. 
In the beginning, I preferred using a towel to wrap around her; mainly because I have a nibbler, and I feel safer to have a barrier in case she decides to protest and nip. I got used to it though, and I now mainly use the towel to prevent her quills from poking my belly. I don't know about other hedgies, but Wonton cooperates after I hold on to her paw long enough (she stops squirming, haha. It's like she knows that her struggles are futile.). I also noticed that applying some pressure to her paws will separate each toe more (very much like cats), and it makes it easier to trim her nails (in case of having a big nail clipper). I also like to give nail trims after baths, or poopie feet washes, so her nails are easier to be trimmed. 
Maybe talking soothingly will help too!
You may not be able to trim all four feet in one sitting, if you have a fussy hedgie, haha.

Also, be aware of her quick! It's better to leave more of the nail untrimmed, than to trim it too short and hurt the hedgie!

Good luck!


----------

